# Label Casting



## Rick95602 (May 10, 2022)

Looking for recommendations for someone who can label cast half a dozen CHP (California Highway Patrol) logos for an Anvil EDC pen? Just not something I want to learn to do...at least not just yet.


----------



## southernclay (May 10, 2022)

Robert Kulp with Tennessee Pen Supply has done multiple casts for me now and all great.


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 10, 2022)

I would recommend checking with Mike here on the website. https://www.penturners.org/members/mbroberg.7839/


----------



## gimpy (May 11, 2022)

John underhill


----------

